# Soft Drink On Tap For The Kids



## bignath (27/11/10)

Hi all,

have been thinking about using a keg to put some softdrink on tap for the kids, and also the odd spirits mixer and was wondering what people use in this scenario.

i would have guessed something like sodastream flavours or something.

the potential problem is, soda stream flavourings in my area aren't always easy to get so was wondering if anyone had tried using cordial as the flavouring? If so, in what quantities for a 19lt corny keg?

Cheers,

Nath


----------



## kelbygreen (27/11/10)

I want to do a similar kind of thing but with vodka mix for the misses but wouldnt know where to start to make one as she is very picky and will only drink one kind of vodka mixer so could be very hard to make it exact the same.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (27/11/10)

Just put soda water on tap and ad flavor to suit taste in the glass ... we always have soda on tap and get through a keg a week at least ..when kids come over they love getting a drink from the tap .. we just use any cordial thats on special and normaly have a few flavors on hand ..


----------



## robbo5253 (27/11/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Just put soda water on tap and ad flavor to suit taste in the glass ... we always have soda on tap and get through a keg a week at least ..when kids come over they love getting a drink from the tap .. we just use any cordial thats on special and normaly have a few flavors on hand ..



So you just use bottled soda water? how long does it hold its fizz for? Have you ever started with Tap water?

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (27/11/10)

Sorry if that was not clear .. Its rainwater .. chill then force carb ,, I like it with heaps of bubbles so it runs at about 25 to 30 psi


EDIT < have a look around there have been plenty of discussions befor and others that do mineral water as well..


----------



## Goofinder (27/11/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Just put soda water on tap and ad flavor to suit taste in the glass ... we always have soda on tap and get through a keg a week at least ..when kids come over they love getting a drink from the tap .. we just use any cordial thats on special and normaly have a few flavors on hand ..


+1 for cordial/sodastream mixes added in the glass. We see to go through a fair bit of Bickfords Lemon Lime & Bitters cordial around here.


----------



## Verbyla (1/12/10)

Firstly I'd like to just point out if your going to use spirits, syrups, cordials or other sugar based mixes in a keg setup, to dedicate a line,tap and keg. It will make the beer taste a little funny. Although I have been told you can get rid of the taste by replacing the rubber seals and lines.

Really easy to do. Find your favourite cordial(usually makes 10L). Buy a bottle of soda water. Do a few small experiments with water to cordial ratios. Once you know the strength you want either force carb or just put the gas on and it'll take a week to carbonate. 

For mixes there is a few differences. 

I wouldn't use coke cordial as it never, in my experience, tastes the same. I've even used coke syrup and it still didn't taste 100% right. I've found that spending the extra $ and using a few 2L bottles of the real deal works a treat. Another downside with coke is that it will make most other soft drinks or mixes taste slightly of coke. So that being said IMO your better off just mixing it from the bottle.

If mixing with vodka I'd make sure you give the keg a quick rock to help mix everything together on the day you'll be using it as it can slightly separate and give you difference strengths. 

I've only added spirits when I've had a group of people over for the novelty. I'd strongly recommend just having soft drink and adding your own spirits


----------



## Tanga (2/12/10)

Interesting post Verbyla. If I ever did set up a keg it'd be as much for the softdrink / coke as the beer. Does the Post Mix coke that you make using the syrup taste the same as pub / fast-food joint coke? I would have thought it'd be the same thing? I don't mind their coke, but it does taste different to the coke in the bottle. Where'd you get the syrup from?


----------



## Brewjohno (2/12/10)

I've setup using both ginger beer and rum for dark and stormy and bourbon and LA Ice for bourbon and coke.

I also made a fairly average red wine once, so I diluted it with Fruity Lexia, carbonated it, and passed it off for Rose Champaigne.

I agree with other posters that none of the Cola syrups taste like Coke. Frankly they are terrible. I also have a Granita "slushy" Machine and avoid any of the cola products in that as well.

The reason I use LA Ice instead of coke is that it is less carbonated than coke and therefore produces a more consistant pour over extended periods of time. Also I can run my standard beer line with the standard pressures as I only have the one line into the fridge with a splitter. If you are going to use coke you should consider reducing your line thickness (ie internal diameter) and pushing at a higher pressure.

Brewjohno


----------



## jbirbeck (2/12/10)

I've a dedictaed keg for the soft drinks. basically get two 2l bottles of cotties cordial and fill the keg. chill it, force carb it high and leave it for a week at beer serving pressure and it if carbonated but not as highly as the real stuff, but higher than the beer. more sprtizy. system seems to be balanced and have no probs with the softie and the beer on the same set up.


----------

